

Occupy LA arrest experience by Family Guy writer - rkalla
http://myoccupylaarrest.blogspot.com/

======
nextparadigms
Last I checked the Dep of Homeland Security was teaching the police how to
"deal" with the protesters. So there you go. The police has also become very
militarized in the last few years, which is probably one of the fundamental
reasons why the police reacts like this against their own non-violent
citizens, too. In their minds these citizens are the "enemy".

------
garethsprice
The Exiled had a writer arrested too, who ironically fled Soviet Russia to
avoid being detained as a subversive: [http://exiledonline.com/alert-exiled-
editor-yasha-levine-arr...](http://exiledonline.com/alert-exiled-editor-yasha-
levine-arrested-jailed-during-police-attack-on-occupy-la/)

------
abrown28
so... why didn't they leave when asked too? They had plenty of opportunity
over the last couple weeks to obey the law.

why do they think they have the right to deny access to people who don't want
to be involved with the OWS people?

why do they think they have the right to tear up a public space?

why do they think they don't have to obey the laws?

why do you support these do nothing idiots?

~~~
garethsprice
"why do you support these do nothing idiots?"

You don't need to agree with the Occupy movement to think that the
indiscriminate use of chemical weapons, violent detention and militarized
tactics against US citizens exercising their right to free assembly is
outright wrong and sets a disturbing precedent.

------
impeachgod
Eazy-E was right: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfMXROZ9qvo>

------
WalterSear
The time has come when people will start shooting cops.

